# Kat Dennings portrait



## Deleted User (May 22, 2019)

Playing with new brushes and GIMP
Not "finished" and not going back to it for a long time.


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2019)

Fuck that's nice!

Could you paint me up a Cat Noir like that?


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2019)

What's a Cat Noir.
You mean a Black Cat? Or is it a character?
___________________________________
Edit: Ah I see who's Cat Noir.
Then... no.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 30, 2019)

Great job looks great!


----------

